# Rustins Plastic Coat



## OneDs (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any experience of this product, I'm after a deep glass type finish on a test piece and this seems to fit the bill, is it just branded poly, looking at the data & H&S sheet it says it is made with formaldehyde?

Can't post a link yet as new but the details are on Rustins website

Many thanks


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

OneDs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of this product, I'm after a deep glass type finish on a test piece and this seems to fit the bill, is it just branded poly, looking at the data & H&S sheet it says it is made with formaldehyde?
> 
> ...


Is this the one ?

Plastic Coating at Rustins

Not used it personally and as I'm not sure it is widely available Stateside most members probably won't have come across it.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I use RPC extensively and find it one of the finest finishes I have tried, have passed on to quite a few others all of whom are very pleased with the results, I dilute mine quite a bit with Cellulose thinners for easier brushed on coverage.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

It is excellent stuff. Buy the separate parts in bulk. I buy from Tilgear.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> It is excellent stuff. Buy the separate parts in bulk. I buy from Tilgear.


Wow! Are Tilgear still going? I found an old catalogue of theirs the other day.
They were deeply religious and if anyone swore, they were thrown out!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

They have finally got a website after the CD Rom.
Welcome to Tilgear
I use them all the time.


----------



## OneDs (Jun 30, 2009)

many thanks for the comments, nice to know there are a few UK forum members on here, RPC is on order.


----------

